# Feeling used



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi I have been dog sitting for a lady since feb.I collect the dog at 8.00 and take her back at 8.30 five days a week.I walk her 3 times a day for at least 1.30.I play with her,train her etc.The lady is very rude and keeps asking me to do more and more like having her over night.When I took the go on I thought she was going to pay me.However when I asked her for £20 a week she told me all she could afford was £10. I love the dog and if I don't walk her then she will be left on her own.I have found out today that she is paying another lady £20 a week to rent her horse so she can stay out even longer ( 
I just wanted some advice on how much I should potentially be charging her?
X Clare


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I am afraid this lady is using you and taking advantage of your kind nature and love for her dog. It must be very frustrating for you, £20 per week is nothing to pay for good care of her dog that she seems not to be bothered about. In the London area people pay that per day!!!
You will have to decide if you are happy for her to carry on treating you like this, for the sake of the dog or if you have had enough and tell her to take care of her own dog. I know it sounds harsh on the dog  but the owner sounds like she is using you to make up for what she is lacking in care for her dog.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I had a similar situation recently when a friend I hardly know suddenly asked me to look after her dog for 2 full days a week, with no mention of any payment as she is having to go back to work as times are hard for her. I mentioned that I was funnily enough just thinking of starting to offer dog walking and daycare and she said she could get me lots of references but still didn't offer anything so I just sent an email saying I couldn't do it due to some other unforeseen commitments as I know she is also one of those 'needy' types who would just add on extras all the time. I think £10 per day would be very reasonable!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Tough call. Twelve and a half hours, 5 days a week. I think you must have a better connection with her dog that she does.

If you're feeling used, which lets face it you are. You will begin to resent the situation, as well as the woman. If she was in dire need and she appreciated your support, you may not mind the token £10 a week. But lets face it, she's taking total liberties with you and she knows it.

On the other hand, if you adore and look forward to your day with her dog so much that if it came to an end you would really, really miss the whole situation, then carry on because you are getting so much out of it, and the money really doesn't matter.

Its a difficult situation only you can decide on the actual outcome.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am aware doggy day care / dog walking services charge different rates and depending on area etc .. where in the country are you? 

I think around here (Berkshire) its approx £18-20 per day for the type of service you are providing for this lady and her dog .... 

You are doing a faboulous thing, I love the whole idea of good doggy day care as it means people with work commitments can own happy dogs who get attention when their owners are at work


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

This lady clearly knows when she is on to a good thing. I pay £16.00 per day for 3-4 hours care..


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats awful,around here the average is £15 per day the cheapest being around £10 per day,this lady shouldnt have animals at all! You are a very kind hearted person and she is taking advantage of you xxx


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone.I do adore Izzey however I don't like the way she speaks to me and treats me.She also seems to be doing more and more after work to keep her away from Izzey.When I started she was home by 6.00.Thursday and Friday she wanted her home at 9.00.I don't have her on the weekends however yesterday my daughter asked to collect her for our Mayfair dog show and when she went round the owner wasn't there.We kept her and returned her 5 hours later and she was still out  I originally started to look after her because I didn't like the idea of her being at home and also we are going to get a puppy in sept/oct and having never owned a dog myself I thought it would get me used to the idea.I am now torn because we have fallen in love with Izzey however I am beginning to feel like the owners personal slave and I don't think it is helping Izzey as she seems to be being neglected more and more by her owner.
XC


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmm, just a thought. Is there any way you could officially adopt Izzy. She may be finding the commitment to Izzy too much.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

I have asked her about keeping Izzey but she lives on her own and she is her accessory.Izzey has lots of different jumpers,hair bands,hoodies etc which she dresses her up in for me to walk.The poor dog looks so uncomfortable that I remove them as soon as I get her to my house.She has just phoned me and said that she has to go away on business tomorrow so if I wouldn't mind collecting her at 8.00 and having her overnight!! this is after I had already told her that I have got to go into work and help out at my children's primary school tomorrow so wont be able to collect Izzey until 4.00.Nothing I say seems to get heard!!
XClare


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

You are being taken for a ride.
Just googled dog care in our area. 
Individual dog walking £8 to £12 for 30 to 45 minuets.
Visits from £7 for a 20 minute visit.
Day care from £18. 8am to 6pm.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Why don't you just not take the dog home! Wait for the lady to call you to find out where she is. Maybe then you could make the point about not wanting the dog to be left on her own for long periods so wanted to ensure the owner was home.

I can tell your dilemma as you want to do the right thing for the dog but not feel used. I agree with Milliedog about offering a permanent home. Maybe log all the hours the dog is left with you or on it's own over a typical week and show the owner to make the point that the owner really hasn't got the time to own a dog. You could give her that along with some prices for other local doggy daycare/dog walkers!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Janet I have done this many times.She just doesn't care.she seems to be in her own crazy world.She even has the nerve to phone me at 8.00 the other night to say that she had told me to have izzey back at 6.30.She had just got in and found Izzey wasn't back and now I was going to make her late going out to dinner !!

If I can't get her until a bit later in the day and Izzey has wee'd etc or chewed things because she is bored.I make a point of leaving hem to show her and all she says is "My ickle puppy wuppies needs an asbo " No your little puppie wuppies needs a walk )

I have got her for the night tomorrow and hen I am going to quote her some prices.I will let you know how I get on.Thank you all for the good advice as usual )
XClare


----------



## caroleb (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe I'm being harsh but I'd be inclined to tell her that you aren't a charity and she either pays the going rate to have her dog looked after or she accepts that she doesn't have time for the dog and rehomes it. If she isn't prepared to do either I'd tell her that you will report her to the RSPCA for neglect. It just makes me so angry that people treat their dogs as accessories without any thought for the dog's basic needs and then she has the nerve to take advantage of your kind nature and treat you like that! How can she be out all day and then come home and go straight out again - does her dog even know who she is?

I pay £15 per day for Chester to be looked after from 9:30 to 4:30 on the days I'm not working from home and they charge £20 for an overnight stay. 

Clare, what you are doing for this dog is really, really kind. I just hope this woman wakes up and realises this when you speak to her!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh my word, she sounds like a nutter! 
I think I'd would tell her that you arrgoing to start dog walking as a business because times are hard and tell her the going rates inn the area and then quote your price and avaiable times too. It's what you would do as a child minder. Anything after 6pm is a different price too, like time and a half for example.
She'll either pay it or find another option....and I would insist on being paid in advance monthly. And if she needs extra she pays in the morning of that day, no money no service.
It may seem hard but she doesn't seem to mind being hard with you!
I had a neighbour that took advantage of my kind nature with her kids. It started with collecting them after school on the odd afternoon, then taking to school. Then she would make things up for excuses why she couldn't collect them from school or take, like dr appointments or her twins were sick. I even found my self at school waiting for her kids to finish after school clubs on days mine didn't!!! It was then I said about childminding ....she soon got her act together and became responsible for her own children and maybe this is what this woman needs too. So far she has you when ever she needs you. If you're not about she may realise she can do it her self? Who knows...but you need to be strong! I know it's hard...let us know how you get on! X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

She can't afford to pay you the going rate or any way near to it. Yet she can afford to buy doggie accessories, go horse riding and have a jolly old social life gallivanting hither and yon.

I like Samantha's suggestion of telling her you're going into business. Shake her up a bit. 
I wonder if you can get any advice from the RSPCA. The though of leaving Izzy on her own and she obviously gets bored by the sounds of it. She maybe wont feel so Icky Wicky with her Izzy when she's wee'd & pooped and chewed her way though half her house.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is a hard one, if it was a child social services would prob get involved! although I guess there is no actual cruelty involved because you take such good care of her, it doesn't sound as if the owner would want to give her up either, It is horrible that she obviously has a totally selfish view of dog ownership and no real concern for the dogs welfare - but none of this is helping you is it? do you think she would just find someone else if you refused to do it? maybe you could say you can't have the dog for a couple of weeks and see what she would do then - maybe she may decide that she didn't have time for a dog after all or maybe she may appreciate you a bit more and pay extra. Good luck.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Well I spoke to her this morning.She has told me that she cannot afford to pay me the £30 a week I have asked for as she is so hard up.I found out at the weekend that she is paying £20 a week to rent a horse,£10 on ballet and another £12 for a dance class!!

I have told her that she has until July to sort money out or I am not having Izzey anymore.It is a heartbreaking decision as the whole family adore her,infact she is curled up on my lap as I type,exhausted from our very wet walk ) However I really feel that she is depending on me more and more and HER dog is suffering as I know on the odd occasion I have said I can't have her she has left her on her own all day (
XC


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Good for you Clare, it will undoubtedly be very hard for you if you do lose Izzey, hopefully her owner will make enquiries and discover that there are not many dog sitters who charge less than 50p per hour.....


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

It's tough but unfortunatley you can't help everyone! £30 a week is still an AMAZING price, we pay £11 for one day in day care and we think that's still amazingly cheap. 

It's sad but you did the right thing, she should realise that dogs are expensive and not toys!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Clare, 
I’ve read this thread with interest and also with frustration on your behalf. 
This woman, like Sam says, sounds bonkers! To be rude to someone who is essentially saving your bacon, to expect you to look after her dog full-time for such a low price, to clothe and treat her like an accessory and to speak the way she does about the dog… I’m surprised (and impressed!) that you’ve managed to keep your temper! To be honest I’d have been tempted to report her to the RSPCA – she doesn’t care about the dog and it must have been so upsetting for you to be a part of.
I think you should be proud of yourself for putting your foot down. We pay £16 for just under eight hours care a day in London which is extremely competitive. We had to consider every cost before getting Saffi – as most conscientious pet owners should do.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Clare
Do let us know how things pan out over the next couple of months. I'm guessing she's one of those people who will do nothing until the very last moment. Or she will tell a complete pack of lies and tell you that she's found a very caring lovely lady who will look after Izzy for £5 a week!!! 

In the meantime, think of all the possible outcomes she may come up with so you're not taken off guard.

Good luck, we're thinking of you


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Julie I will keep you all posted.We are just off for a wet Izzey walk as she is staying the night 
XC


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

It is really horrible but time is money! If she cannot pay then that is her problem so far she has relied on people feeling sorry for her, sad though it is it is her problem if she has to face this she may (man up!) oh how I hate that phrase! and get to grips with her responsibility. Do not get drawn into trying to help because you feel sorry for the dog that is just the way these people work! Good luck.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree with all of the above. stay strong! I might be wrong but I dont think theres a case for the RSPCA as they will say, she is thinking of the dog by having it looked after during the day. I think it will only stand when the dog is being left all day with no access for food or water or outside areas? I wonder if she will ask the woman who has her horse to take on the day care?

Good luck and I think you are doing the best for yourself....I think she will pay up...let us know how you get on. On another note, are you starting a doggy day care? if not then you should! If we move this is something id like to get into.

Best of luck! x


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Sam,
No I don't think the RSPCA would be interested as all of the dogs basic needs such as food and shelter are being met.She rents a horse from a lady and yes she did ask her if she could have her over the bank holiday as I said no becaus we were away.The lady spoke to me at the weekend and said she had politely ld her where to go 
XC


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> She can't afford to pay you the going rate or any way near to it. Yet she can afford to buy doggie accessories, go horse riding and have a jolly old social life gallivanting hither and yon.
> 
> I like Samantha's suggestion of telling her you're going into business. Shake her up a bit.
> I wonder if you can get any advice from the RSPCA. The though of leaving Izzy on her own and she obviously gets bored by the sounds of it. She maybe wont feel so Icky Wicky with her Izzy when she's wee'd & pooped and chewed her way though half her house.


I was going to say smae thing this lady can afford all those clothes but isn't or can't be there to look after her own dog! I'm afraid you are being taken for a ride she is using you and unless you stop it now it will get worse. If you find it hard to speak to her directly then maybe write a letter or email. Explaing the hours your doing the training your doing etc and that what she is paying is just not enough. You could also google other walkers in your area and send her these showing tarriffs they charge. Explain you offered to do it as a favour but not as a charity. You may have to give her up or as suggested say if you are unable to look after her or afford day care then would she consider you buying her and that she could see her when she had the time. (I suspect this wouldn't be very often!!) Good luck but please do not let this woman use you any longer. You are kind and she knows it. It is also not fair on the dog either! Mx


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Well after having Izzey on Monday night I received a phone at 8.00pm call to say her owner would not be coming home as she was having to stay away for business.I had already taken Izzey back at 7.00 like she had asked.My hubby went back out and collected Izzey to find she had chewed a pair of expensive shoes to pieces ) If we had not had her last night again she would have been left on her own all night.I decided enough was enough and told her that if she can afford a horse etc then she either pay me or I won't have Izzey anymore.Funny enough she emailed me and said"um I have been thinking about your request for being paid and have decided that it is not unreasonable I suppose" She has offered me £30 a week.
XC


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Great news! She is still getting a bargain at £30 but it helps you, so happy to read that she chewed the shoes! Well done Izzey 
Really glad you have worked things out, well done.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Finally she realised that you are offering a very good deal! Sam is right in that you should consider offering day care in general as you have already gained very good experience in looking after Izzy. This is something I'd like to do too.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great news! I am glad she has realised what a great job you are doing and that you deserve some payment for it! Well done!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well done Clare, you should be feeling very proud of yourself. Perhaps you might consider now setting the boundaries - £30 covers 5days 8-8 for example, overnights, extra hours cost an additional sum, then the owner will realise that she cannot take advantage of your good nature, and fondness for Izzey. Nice story about the shoes


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I guess back pay is to much to ask...
Glad you finally have it all sorted (Ooo maybe a new pair of shoes for you)


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Glad she is going go pay you - I am looking for a new job and if I could have done I would set up my own doggie day care business - that would be amazing job  but financially I can't afford to - would be amazing though - don't think the husband would let me buy new house so would have a bigger yard for doggies and me to play fetch haha xxx


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I say husband - we are not married yet ha xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news Clare, she sounds like one of lifes users if she can get away with it, I agree with Ali, tell her times and extra for overnight and possibly more if its not pre-booked, she must think you are just sitting there awaiting her calls. Enjoy spending your extra cash x


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

i have read this thread with interest, are you still looking to get your own dog? will you still look after izzey then?i had to think of these things, as i look after a tibetan terrier when the owners go on holiday, and now i walk him friday mornings along with my two, i get paid £10 a day when they are away, and as she has become a friend, we will have lunch out occasionally, and she pays and the odd bunch of flowers for the fridays x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

AWESOME! That's the news we all wanted to hear! I'm glad she came to her senses!
Well done you xx


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

crazy lady said:


> i have read this thread with interest, are you still looking to get your own dog? will you still look after izzey then?i had to think of these things, as i look after a tibetan terrier when the owners go on holiday, and now i walk him friday mornings along with my two, i get paid £10 a day when they are away, and as she has become a friend, we will have lunch out occasionally, and she pays and the odd bunch of flowers for the fridays x


Hi yes we are hoping to get our own cockapoo in sept/oct if i can find a good breeder.As I suffer badly with anxiety I thought looking after Izzey would get me used to what having a dog is like.I didn't quite expect to fall so in love with her) Yes I certainly plan to keep having Izzey and am hoping she will be a play mate for our new addition


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Ali that's a really good idea.When I first started looking after Izzey her owner emailed me a contract which stated that I had financial responsibility when Izzey was in my care and if anything should happen to her then I was liable for the vets fees etc!! 
You can imagine what I told her to do with her contract 
I do think though that maybe I could do a contract for her.
XC


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, thats exactly what you should do, especially now you have the upper hand Just one word - make sure she pays you in advance as she doesn't sound like the most stable individual. Great result!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant news Clare. A huge milestone covered.
Great extra advice, re outlining days and times and extra for night time.

Hillarious that she expected you to cover all expenses when in your care, so people have all the cheek. 

You, know I have a feeling that Izzey will be yours one day. Somehow and I don't know how I get this impression. But the owner seems a bit flakey and unrealiale when it comes to people and care of her own cockapoo.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Chumphreys said:


> Thanks Ali that's a really good idea.When I first started looking after Izzey her owner emailed me a contract which stated that I had financial responsibility when Izzey was in my care and if anything should happen to her then I was liable for the vets fees etc!!
> You can imagine what I told her to do with her contract
> I do think though that maybe I could do a contract for her.
> XC


That is a very sensibe idea even if it is just something that you type up yourself outlining the hours and rate of pay. I would also suggest getting paid in advance. As a childminder I charge one month in advance for the time that people book. That way I know I will get paid even if people try and chop and change their hours. Interesting how despite not payig you before now she still expected you to sign a contract for her!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

There are a few people here who do doggy day care/sitting who I am sure would be happy to help you pen a contract for her to sign


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Rufini said:


> There are a few people here who do doggy day care/sitting who I am sure would be happy to help you pen a contract for her to sign


Thanks Ruth,
That would be brilliant.
XC


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

Chumphreys said:


> Hi yes we are hoping to get our own cockapoo in sept/oct if i can find a good breeder.As I suffer badly with anxiety I thought looking after Izzey would get me used to what having a dog is like.I didn't quite expect to fall so in love with her) Yes I certainly plan to keep having Izzey and am hoping she will be a play mate for our new addition


thats lovely x


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

I really do wonder sometimes!! I went to collect Izzey this morning to be greeted by her owner dressed in pyjamas.She said "oh good thank god you are here she is making me feel ill "When I asked her why she said "Because there is hair everywhere" I replied that it is because she is moulting.She said "but it has never happened before" I said well she is a beagle and will shed.Oh my god,take her out now so I can Hoover was her response!! What hope does the poor dog have? Even though she has been off work today,she didn't even attempt to walk her and I ended up having her for 7 hours so that she wasn't locked in the kitchen to prevent her leaving hair everywhere (


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What kind of a woman is this! why on earth would she have wanted with a dog.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just wondered how Izzey is getting on? I know I'm pulling this thread out of the archive but its really struck a cord with me. Poor Izzey, can't believe her owner.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Ruth,
She is doing good,although she has got quite fat since I have stopped walking her.Her owner decided she was going to give her job up so I stopped having her.She has since hit a new job and I think Izzey is left at home.I did ask if I could walk her a couple of weeks ago as we were all missing her.She got on brilliantly although 
Malie wasn't too keen on sharing her house or bone.) The owner is still totally bonkers and irresponsible 
XClare


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd been thinking about this too, so glad to see an update.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk poor Izzey, it's just very sad that Izzeys owner doesn't meet her needs. Dogs offer SOO much love as all of us know and it's upsetting when they don't get it back. I hope she is happy in her own little way. X


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hey,,if you don't do it for the money .like you realy need the money ,...It would be KISS-OF time ,,thank you Lumpy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Chumphreys said:


> Hi Ruth,
> She is doing good,although she has got quite fat since I have stopped walking her.Her owner decided she was going to give her job up so I stopped having her.She has since hit a new job and I think Izzey is left at home.I did ask if I could walk her a couple of weeks ago as we were all missing her.She got on brilliantly although
> Malie wasn't too keen on sharing her house or bone.) The owner is still totally bonkers and irresponsible
> XClare


Clare

I think you've done a wonderful job and what you have done to make Izzey happy is very commendable. Some people just abuse good nature and good will, it is then you have to take a step back. It's a shame for poor Izzey that she is one of those dogs with a less than ideal owner, but you did the right thing and I think that Izzey will be more than glad to see you occasionally for playtime with Malie if you get the chance. 

Hope you have a great Christmas!


----------

